# 50% buy-points bonus



## tricia (Jun 11, 2020)

From an email in my in-box this morning: "For one week only, Amtrak Guest Rewards® members can buy points to prepare for future travel and get 50% more points. Simply buy points by June 17 to enjoy this special offer." 

Buying points is rarely worth it, IMHO, but if you're planning to top off what you've got to have enough for a redemption, now's a fine time to do it.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Jun 11, 2020)

tricia said:


> From an email in my in-box this morning: "For one week only, Amtrak Guest Rewards® members can buy points to prepare for future travel and get 50% more points. Simply buy points by June 17 to enjoy this special offer."
> 
> Buying points is rarely worth it, IMHO, but if you're planning to top off what you've got to have enough for a redemption, now's a fine time to do it.


It's not a targeted ad, I believe everyone got it! 

And since the Prices arent really a deal even with the "Bonus", you are correct that topping off your account can be a good idea, but buying 10,000 Points or more isnt worth it to [email protected]


----------



## 20th Century Rider (Jun 11, 2020)

What you actually get for those points would be an important point of reference. Many times there are cash deals offered by Amtrak for travel and hotels. so unless you are topping off your account for some reason, you'll probably be better off holding on to the cash.


----------



## me_little_me (Jun 11, 2020)

Instead of offering bonus points, Amtrak should offer bonus "flex" meals! That way they could dispense with those garbage meals that get thrown out half-eaten along with all the un-recycled plastic and use the money saved for providing decent food on real plates (and not the un-recycled ones used for "traditional dining".
Or they could just make an effort to recycle (except only the EPA would take the recycled "food").


----------



## Qapla (Jun 11, 2020)

I got the email and decided to pass on the point purchase ...


----------



## tim49424 (Jun 11, 2020)

Qapla said:


> I got the email and decided to pass on the point purchase ...



Me too. I always do. I’ve never purchased points because I’ve never had the desire to “top off” my total points. It’s not worth spending the extra money to me.


----------



## dlagrua (Jun 11, 2020)

I have mixed feelings about purchasing points. With a 50% bonus that brings the point value to .0251. Standard cost is .037. That brings the 'savings" in at about 33% but the std cost is already too high. Great for topping off what you already have but buying futures can be risky business.


----------



## Qapla (Jun 11, 2020)

Not to mention that, if they decide to raise the amount of points needed for a ticket, the "savings" are gone


----------



## 20th Century Rider (Jun 11, 2020)

Qapla said:


> Not to mention that, if they decide to raise the amount of points needed for a ticket, the "savings" are gone


Points required for a given itinerary can vary by the day which gives further concern about purchasing those points. Conversion of points to Amtrak partner hotel guest programs may bring greater value to Amtrak points, but I still think CASH brings by far the greatest flexibility and value when it comes to travel.


----------



## Devil's Advocate (Jun 11, 2020)

I can understand topping up if you're close to a redemption, but it's been several years since buying points was a net positive even with a 50% bonus. With today's rules and service levels it's even less appealing to buy points than in the recent past. The puny amount of points you receive for actual travel is mainly useful for day trips, but I don't live where such trips are practical so it can take several years to earn enough points to redeem for a ticket I'd actually use. Personally I think a simple cash back card is more lucrative and rewarding than feeding an AGR account, even if you're saving up for Amtrak travel.


----------



## 20th Century Rider (Jun 11, 2020)

Devil's Advocate said:


> I can understand topping up if you're close to a redemption, but it's been several years since buying points was a net positive even with a 50% bonus. With today's rules and service levels it's even less appealing to buy points than in the recent past. The puny amount of points you receive for actual travel is mainly useful for day trips, but I don't live where such trips are practical so it can take several years to earn enough points to redeem for a ticket I'd actually use. Personally I think a simple cash back card is more lucrative and rewarding than feeding an AGR account, even if you're saving up for Amtrak travel.


Well said!


----------



## the_traveler (Jun 11, 2020)

In the old days, a roomette cost 35,000 points for NYP-PDX, no matter if you went NYP-CHI-PDX, NYP-CHI-SEA-PDX, NYP-CHI-LAX-PDX, NYP-CHI-SAS-LAX-PDX, NYP-CHI-EMY-PDX or even NYP-NOL-LAX-PDX. Now since the rates are based on the cash price, they could be (and probably are) different.

Also under AGR 1.0, it was the same either for 8 months from now or this evening. Under AGR 2.0, it is whatever the current cash price is. Buying today may not be the same cost as it is in 2 weeks!

Unless you’re “topping off” for a trip you have planned now, it no longer makes sense (to me) to “buy for the future”.


----------



## 20th Century Rider (Jun 11, 2020)

the_traveler said:


> In the old days, a roomette cost 35,000 points for NYP-PDX, no matter if you went NYP-CHI-PDX, NYP-CHI-SEA-PDX, NYP-CHI-LAX-PDX, NYP-CHI-SAS-LAX-PDX, NYP-CHI-EMY-PDX or even NYP-NOL-LAX-PDX. Now since the rates are based on the cash price, they could be (and probably are) different.
> 
> Also under AGR 1.0, it was the same either for 8 months from now or this evening. Under AGR 2.0, it is whatever the current cash price is. Buying today may not be the same cost as it is in 2 weeks!
> 
> Unless you’re “topping off” for a trip you have planned now, it no longer makes sense (to me) to “buy for the future”.


Yup! You too said it well and with that prerequisite caution. When it comes to Amtrak's future, one must consider investing in points. What future???


----------

